# Bicentennial America



## CavemanJoe (Aug 2, 2021)

What we have here is a 1976 Fuji America (mid-70's style) touring bike produced in the spring of '76.  I recently bought it from the original owner who bought it new in 1977. It turns out that we lived a few blocks from each other "back in the day", and knew some of the same people. I rode a Fuji "Special Road Racer" back then as a kid. The bike needed a bit of TLC, but is in decent shape now. I didn't get the original Fujita F-17 leather saddle with it. That's a Brooks B-17 from the mid-70's that I had. Glad to have come across it. It was on my wish list since I was a teen. Just the right size, too! If I can keep riding another 10+ years I will be one really happy cyclist!


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 3, 2021)

From the 1976 Fuji catalog page for the America.


----------



## Coalfield (Aug 5, 2021)

Why ride it for only 10 more years.  It will last much longer, given your skills at refurb.  Very nice job of making it shine.

I like the 70's (and 80's) bikes, too.  They are old enough to be truly vintage, but new enough to have component standards and available parts.  And I enjoy the getting them back into ridable shape.  And then the rewards reap riding smiles.


You obviously want it original, but the best improvement for riding would be a lighter wheelset.  Given brake pad adjustability, 700c rims look an easy swap.  And lighter tires and tubes make the climbs easier.  Take it from an old guy.  (keep the 27" wheels so you can make it original again within minutes.)  However,  if you live in flat America - it really makes little difference.


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this find and for the story that goes with it!    😃 

was slightly surprised to see that it wears Mikashima pedals; see from the specifications cross table that they are OEM

Sugino, Maeda, DiaCompe, Sansin Matsumoto are all part of the same _keiretsu _(trade group) so it makes sense to see those names together

the group's pedal partner is Kyokuto (KKT)

beautiful job with it!


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 7, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Why ride it for only 10 more years.  It will last much longer, given your skills at refurb.  Very nice job of making it shine.
> 
> I like the 70's (and 80's) bikes, too.  They are old enough to be truly vintage, but new enough to have component standards and available parts.  And I enjoy the getting them back into ridable shape.  And then the rewards reap riding smiles.
> 
> ...



I wrote that because I hope I'm still breathing in 10 years. This bike should outlast me!  Some very nice bikes were built in the '70s and '80s. This was one of them. Nothing more beautiful than a steel frame with nice lugs! The SunTour bar cons also make riding much more enjoyable. 1976 was a fun year for me with great memories, and this bike helps bring those memories back.  The ride with 27s is far from sluggish, pretty quick in fact, and it handles moderate sized hills well. Fortunately, I have a few extra pairs of 27" tires.  BTW, thanks for the compliments on the refurbishment. The paint wasn't in that great of shape when I got the bike, but looks pretty nice now. The original owner got to see a good chunk of the U.S. and Canada on this bike over a 44 year time period. Great guy. Hey, we grew up in a great neighborhood!  He's riding the hills of New England on an e-bike now.


----------



## Coalfield (Aug 9, 2021)

I hear ya = about the ten year thing, @CavemanJoe 
Hope to be pedaling diamond framed bikes another decade, get to 80+.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 10, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for sharing this find and for the story that goes with it!    😃
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I switched the pedals, but held onto the originals. I also replaced the plastic top tube cable guides, which I also held onto, with steel ones. Fuji did likewise for the 1978 model year.  Very happy with the bike. The dimensions provide a comfortable, somewhat upright riding position for me.


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 10, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> I hear ya = about the ten year thing, @CavemanJoe
> Hope to be pedaling diamond framed bikes another decade, get to 80+.



If I make it to 80+ and can't ride anymore I think I might just hang them up on the wall to look at!


----------



## Coalfield (Aug 10, 2021)

....but, but, but - not enough wall space.   😉


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 11, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> ....but, but, but - not enough wall space.   😉



Didn't think of that.  Maybe I'll just take pictures of them to put up instead.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 13, 2021)

Beautiful job on the bike! Something to be proud of while riding. 🙂


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 13, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Beautiful job on the bike! Something to be proud of while riding. 🙂



Thanks!  I disassembled it, cleaned and reshot some sections of paint, repacked the bearings, swapped out the bar end shifter cables, installed a complete pair of dust caps,  switched the pedals, put on new tires, switched to a leather Brooks B17 saddle, etc. I was aiming, actually, to get it as clean as some of the bikes you have presented! Here's one "before" picture with schmutz typical of a 45 year old bike!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 13, 2021)

@CavemanJoe My Moto? "A Clean Bike Is A Happy Bike"... 😜


----------



## CavemanJoe (May 29, 2022)

Ten months later, the same '76 Fuji and the same spot. I just picked up an '81 America with the Same size frame. I will hopefully post something about it at a later date. It needs a complete overhaul, but it's all there.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 9, 2022)

Great job, I love the color. Here is my only Fuji bike. Tim


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 9, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Tim, Your S-10-S Special Road Racer is in great condition!  It is from the mid-seventies like my burgundy America, and the same size! -Joe


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 10, 2022)

This one still needs to be thoroughly gone through. It's an '81 and it came with some nice changes to it when you compare it to the '76. The '76, though, is a great looking bike in burgundy accented with plenty of shiny chrome. The color scheme on the '81 always made me think of Dawes' Double Blue model. I've owned couple of Dawes bikes, but the Double Blue is pretty elusive.


----------

